# Burton Bibs Freebird vs. Frostner



## Austin Smith (May 30, 2019)

What are the main differences between these two? Only thing that comes to mind is the extra vent zipper on the outer leg of the Freebirds, but not sure how useful that is in reality.









Men's Burton [ak] GORE‑TEX 3L Freebird Bib Pant | Burton.com Winter 2020


Shop the Men's Burton [ak] GORE‑TEX 3L Freebird Bib Pant along with more winter snow pants and outerwear from Winter 2020 at Burton.com




www.burton.com












Men's Burton GORE-TEX 3L Frostner Bib Pant | Burton.com Winter 2020


Shop the Men's Burton GORE-TEX 3L Frostner Bib Pant along with more winter snow pants and outerwear from Winter 2020 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Austin Smith said:


> What are the main differences between these two? Only thing that comes to mind is the extra vent zipper on the outer leg of the Freebirds, but not sure how useful that is in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freebird has RECCO® Reflector ,Crossflow Venting™, Cuff Elevators, Crotch Gusset for Mobility.

Frostner has Snap Adjust Elasticized Cuff, Convertible Bib.


----------



## Austin Smith (May 30, 2019)

Any ideas what that means in terms of performance? Like, am I going to regret grabbing the Frostners if I'm getting into touring, and don't have the extra venting and stretch fabric?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Austin Smith said:


> Any ideas what that means in terms of performance? Like, am I going to regret grabbing the Frostners if I'm getting into touring, and don't have the extra venting and stretch fabric?


My son has a pair of Freebird bibs and they are pretty solid. You have to make that deceision up. I'd go freebird as I can't see any of the extra features in the Frostner being advantages for my usage.


----------

